# Oberon covers in green (and skins)



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

If you have an Oberon in any shade of green I'd love to see pictures.  I'd also love to see your coordinating skins.

I start thinking about my next Oberon purchase way in advance because it takes me forever to decide.  Green is my favorite color but I've never had a green Oberon.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Love the green, not a fan of the fern color... I have a green Paisley cover... I'll post pics later. The green is gorgeous.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Pg 131 someone posts a pic of a fern Ave of Trees.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.3250.html

Also pg 112 (?) there is a green ginkgo with a Van Gogh Iris skin.

I like the fern but never saw the other green. I thnk the fern green is a soothing color. My husband has the Bold Celtic in fern and I think it is a nice shade of green. Not too light but not too dark either - the design detail shows up very well. I just bought him the Library Decalgirl skin but he hasn't put it on yet.

I think there would be a ton of skin choices with the fern.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you.  Maries, do you have a photo of your husbands Oberon?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Someone Nameless said:


> Thank you. Maries, do you have a photo of your husbands Oberon?


No I don't but I can try and take one. I am hoping he has time to put the new skin on it this weekend or before.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm not a fan of green, but have a Gingko in fern..  I paired that with decalgirl Clovers and a Borsa Bella that was mostly yellow but picked up the fern color.

I have to run to a lunch where we hope to recruit more drivers for Am Cancer Society Road to Recovery program (and also make people aware if they should need rides) but I'll look for my pictures when I get home later.  Hopefully they are still on photobucket.  They may also be way back in one of the threads for Oberons if they are still around.  It was back after I got my K2, so has been awhile.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I have to completely agree with an above poster, the fern color is very soothing. 

I have Dragonfly Pond in fern and really love it! My second favorite Oberon color is marigold simply because they are easy on the eyes as colors that appear in nature.

Best wishes in making your decision!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you.

Best I can tell, the green is darker with more blue in it and the fern is lighter with more yellow?  Is that close?


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg971616.html#msg971616

My gingko cover in fern is on this page. I think it is beautiful, but I keep finding myself going back to the Amazon cover with the built in light. If you decide on a cover and are interested in this one, I would be willing to sell it to you for a very reduced price.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Now let's see if I can remember how to post images..










Clovers Skin in Oberon cover with Borsa Bella bag..










Fern Gingko cover










Borsa Bella Bag


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyway, that's my only green..  other Oberons are a custom peacock in sky blue for my DX and just got a sky blue wraparound Hosukai Wave for my K3.  Poor K1 never got an Oberon.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you Seamonkey.  That is gorgeous!  I'm going to purchase Kerrycrow's Oberon in fern.  I'm so excited!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Someone Nameless said:


> Thank you Seamonkey. That is gorgeous! I'm going to purchase Kerrycrow's Oberon in fern. I'm so excited!


Post back when you get it. I have the red ginkgo and love the design (and color) but love the fern color too. It doesn't look like a yellowy green to me but maybe some yellow in there versus blue.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I think you'll love the Gingko.. and it took a few of us some work to get that pattern in a Kindle cover but now it seems pretty solid.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm sure I will love it.

Do you work with cancer patients, Seamonkey?  My hubby was just diagnosed with cancer last month and has just started his chemo and treatment.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Someone Nameless said:


> I'm sure I will love it.
> 
> Do you work with cancer patients, Seamonkey? My hubby was just diagnosed with cancer last month and has just started his chemo and treatment.


Sorry to hear about your hubby. I hope all goes well with his treatment.

Others have said that the ginkgo doesn't get much attention but I have it and love the design. I love all the tree ones too so it was hard to decide but I was thrilled when I got my ginkgo and knew I made the right choice.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, I was definitely leaning toward the Avenue of Trees but when kerrycrow offered her ginko, I just paid attention to what was under my nose.  It should arrive on Tuesday.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I purchased the ginko in red used from this board, well it was brand new actually.  It was for my Dx and it is still my favorite Oberon cover of all that I have had.  And I have had a lot of them.  I had a fern dragonfly pond and I would say, yes, the fern is more yellow based than the green.  It's a pretty soothing color.  I'm a big fan of the Oberon red though.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, I'm a volunteer driver for the Road to Recovery program of ACS.

I'm sorry your husband is going through this. We have a nationwide hotline at:
1.800.ACS.2345 that is out of Houston 24/7 every day and they can provide lots of info and support, including about our program of giving rides. And the website is www.cancer.org.

I cannot begin to say how rewarding it is to drive my patients and also just how needed the service is. I applied basically the same day I had my post-up appointment with my oncologist after my surgery and was told I just needed to be followed every three months. So, knowing that I didn't need rides, I started driving after I'd healed up and could drive.

I'll be thinking of you and your husband as you walk this road.



Someone Nameless said:


> I'm sure I will love it.
> 
> Do you work with cancer patients, Seamonkey? My hubby was just diagnosed with cancer last month and has just started his chemo and treatment.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you.  I go with him to all appointments, but right now my hubby can drive himself or I can drive him.

I do know someone that desperately needed this service recently.  That's good information to have.  One day when I have the time, I might be interested in driving others.  Do you stay and wait on the patients when you drive them?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

It depends on the appt and the driver.  With radiation, the appts are usually short and the same driver will take the patient back home.  With chemo appts can vary in length with some being as long as 7 hours, so in many cases we will utilize two drivers or perhaps the same driver who lived nearby the treatment facility would  return for the patient.  We also use some cab rides in the mix when necessary but there is a budget for them.

And even when family and friends are in good supply, sometimes it can be a respite for all to have a day off and sometimes the patient enjoys having a new "ear" listening.

As long as he can safely drive himself that is great and it really does depend on what treatment, intensity, duration, location (in the case of radiation) and so much more.

Drivers are always needed and the same hotline and website can get you to a place to volunteer when the time is right.  Obviously for now you are involved in a very personal way.

And yes, please pass along that info!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

And soon you'll have your fern gingko cover to brighten your life and a few waiting rooms


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I know!  You are so right!

Thank you for all the information.


----------

